# RED KANDY OR RED PEARL OVER BLACK?



## original square (Jul 29, 2004)

IVE SEEN BLUE PEARL OVER BLACK,LOOKD BADASS
I CANT RECALL RED OVER A BLACK DONT THINK IVE SEEN IT..
IVE GOT RED INT...SO I KIND OF WOULD LIKE SOME TINT OF RED
ID LIKE TO HAVE A BLACK BASE WITH A RED TINT...PEARL OR KANDY???
WHAT WOULD LOOK BEST ?
MY PRESANT PAINT JOB IS 25 YRS OLD..KANDY BRANDY WINE OVER SILVER BASE. LOOKS GOOD FOR THAT OLD...
IM LOOKN FOR SOME ADVISE....THANKS
.


----------



## original square (Jul 29, 2004)

OH YA... ITS A 60 IMP,CHROAMED UNDERCARRIAGE,BLACK FRAME..


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

i have lavender pearl over black base and it looks great, i think red will look nice as well


----------



## original square (Jul 29, 2004)

HUMMMM...LAVENDER,IS THAT KIND OF A PURPLE? SO IT LOOKS BLACK UNTIL LIGHT HITS IT THEN THE PEARL COMES OUT???


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by original square_@Jan 21 2005, 07:34 PM
> *HUMMMM...LAVENDER,IS THAT KIND OF A PURPLE? SO IT LOOKS BLACK UNTIL LIGHT HITS IT THEN THE PEARL COMES OUT???
> [snapback]2630454[/snapback]​*



THROW A SILVER PEARL ON THE BLACK THEN THE CANDY. SUM FLAKE SHIT LOOKS LIKE BLOOD.


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

I like red candy over black (og black cherry red)


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Jan 23 2005, 03:54 AM
> *I like red candy over black  (og black cherry red)
> [snapback]2634496[/snapback]​*


Anyone have pictures of this??I like the sounds of it.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

the best color over black it black base....red mini flake..then 4 coats of brandy wine....*****nice


----------



## original square (Jul 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Jan 23 2005, 12:05 PM
> *the best color over black it black base....red mini flake..then 4 coats of brandy wine....*****nice
> [snapback]2634953[/snapback]​*


when would the mini flake go on? after the black base? in a clear coat ?or on the 1st coat of kandy?


----------



## original square (Jul 29, 2004)

i kind of like the idea of a pearl over the base then a kandy....itll give it a flip flop
kind of look.....


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

PEARLS GET BETTER AFFECT WITH OVER LIGHTER COLORS...SHOOT THE BLACK BASE..THEN SOME FLAKE EATHER IN SOME CLEAR OR HOK INTERGRATED CLEAR OR 1ST COAT OF KANDY..THEN SHOOT 3-4 COATS OD CANDY OVER..ITS LOOKS CLEAN THEN TOP IT OFF WITH CLEAR


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

if you want it to bling like flake........

then go with ice-pearl.......

Flake over black tends to give a dirty spekled look in low light.......
Ice pearl will give bling bling like flake in the light, but compleatly disapears in low to no light.

there is defrent colors of ice-pearls...........plus you can always candy over them in any color you want

Ice pearl over black is what I would go for :thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

if you want a suddle effect,,pearl

if want drastic,,kandy

i suggest getting a scrap hood and doing half pearl ,half kandy,,,so you can decide,,,it would be very inexpensive, hell you could use dollar store spray paint for the black base


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

heres what brandywine over black looks like in the sun. its my homies 63 when it was first gettin buffed.


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)

Thats my 63, dependin on how much red u want to show depends on the base..If you just use a black base with brandywine or candy red, the red will barly show up even with the sun hittin it u wont be able to tell to much..Go with a black mettalic, thats what i use and when the suns hittin the certain spot the brandywine show up nice!!Looks sick! The car does mostly look black except for where the suns hittin the car.. I think the candy over a black mettalic base looks better then black with a red pearl..! Just my opinion.


----------



## original square (Jul 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dreamin_Casually_@Jan 24 2005, 02:47 AM
> *Thats my 63, dependin on how much red u want to show depends on the base..If you just use a black base with brandywine or candy red, the red will barly show up even with the sun hittin it u wont be able to tell to much..Go with a black mettalic, thats what i use and when the suns hittin the certain spot the brandywine show up nice!!Looks sick! The car does mostly look black except for where the suns hittin the car.. I think the candy over a black mettalic base looks better then black with a red pearl..! Just my opinion.
> [snapback]2637517[/snapback]​*


thanks for all the info...i think doing test panels is the way to go...i go to all the shows in the bay area..lookn for red over black but its uncommon....thanks for all the ideas ...much app........


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)

ya it is a uncommen color! I've got lots of complaments on the color! Ya i would advise u to do test panels, somtimes thats the only way your gonna find out what color your lookin for..I did 3 or 4 tests before i decided on which base to use..If u have any more questions just pm me i went through the same shit as u! This year u will be seeing a brandywine over a black base at the shows..  :biggrin:


----------



## black sheep (Dec 20, 2004)

can anyone please post pics of ice pearl over black...thanks


----------

